# iText - PDF-Formular von User ändern lassen und speichern



## javauser (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man mit iText ein PDF-Formular erstellt, das die benötigten Rechte zum ausfüllen und speichern der PDF-Datei enthält?




_Auszug Adobe-Hilfe:_

_Hinweis: Die Daten werden in Adobe Reader nur dann mit dem Formular gespeichert, wenn die Adobe PDF-Datei über besondere Verwendungsrechte verfügt. Andernfalls wird das Formular ohne Daten gespeichert._

​Wenn es nicht mit iText gehen sollte, ist mir jeder anderer Weg auch recht. z.B. XSL-FO oder so...


----------

